# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox 2.7.1 NEW GUI Lauched ONLY FOR SELECTED USERS FOR NOW AS IT'S BETA

## mohamed73

Hello guys,   *Today i am very happy to announce VolcanoBox 2.7.1 New EASYGUI AS PROMISED .* 
This new GUI we make very User Friendly. we have improved alot but still  many things needed so we will not release it for All but yes for  selected users we released for BETA TESTING !!
I need Beta Testing Users which they must test and post bugs about it.  what you have to do is write your serial number with your name and city  and your gsmhosting id. if posters ( who will post their serial number )  and they do not POST REPORTS WE WILL BAN THEIR SERIAL NUMBERS FOR ONE  MONTH !! So for Get this Beta ver you have to reply with these details   *Name:
Serial number:
Country & City:*  *Gsmhosting Username:* 
If you do not post success results or bugs i will ban your serial number for one month. so make thread neat & clean  
here is some screen shot of new GUI                   
This is not Final ver thats why not releasing for all. this ver may have  bugs. i am waiting for your suggestions etc....  Till Sunday i will  post for All public !!  
Br
Faisal_Computer

----------


## mohamed73

mtk 6260 read flash

----------


## mohamed73

QMobile E980 Read flash

----------


## mohamed73

Zte zte sydney format

----------


## mohamed73

QMobile E980 Format

----------


## mohamed73

QMobile A2 ADB ROOT WIPE UNROOT

----------


## mohamed73

Qmobile E980 Imei Repair

----------


## mohamed73

huawei y210 root done

----------


## mohamed73

*SC6531 Success*     *bR. Smk™*

----------


## mohamed73

Iphone 5s copy Spd 6531 success On Letest Exe. 
Modal : Iphone 5s copy 
cpu : 6531 
size :16mb     
format 
  Quote:
    			 				  Internal version: SPRD3
  Boot downloaded.
  Start boot please wait a moment....
  Spreadtrum Boot Block version 1.2
  CPU TYPE:SC6531 [65310000]
  FLASH ID: 00C2002500380000
  Flash Type: SF_MX25U12835FZNI_10G      
  Size:0x1000000(16MB)
>>Set to Factory successfully.

----------


## mohamed73

Q mobile A4  (spd) read info done

----------


## mohamed73

*MT6252 Success*

----------


## mohamed73

*MT625A Success*

----------


## mohamed73

Q mobile A4 (spd)   format then 
and successfully remove   G mail

----------


## mohamed73

A4 WIPE IN FASTBOOT MODE

----------


## mohamed73

*SC6820 Read Info Success*

----------


## mohamed73

*SC6820 Format Success*

----------


## mohamed73

Gfive U255  coolsand   read info done

----------


## mohamed73

coolsand phone pinouts finding 
and set pins ok

----------


## mohamed73

Gfive u225 coolsand/rda    write flash file done 
phone is rocking now

----------


## mohamed73

Gfive u225 coolsand/rda    write flash file done 
phone is rocking now

----------


## mohamed73

How to select new SKIN 
1-Click the volcano symbol   
2-select (Availabre Skins)  
and choose your skins to your liking  Cold    Matrix    GPGemmSkins    moonnligth    autumnsky    Smokey

----------


## mohamed73

Q mobile Mtk 6260 read info done

----------


## mohamed73



----------


## mohamed73

Qmobile M400   read flash done

----------


## mohamed73

MTK 6260 phone format done

----------


## mohamed73

Bosson f800 read flash done

----------


## mohamed73

Spd bosson f800 format done

----------


## mohamed73

Q mobile A5 (Android)  read info done

----------


## mohamed73

Q mobile A5 format done 
remove G mail with one click format

----------


## mohamed73

MTk x2-02  read info done

----------


## mohamed73

original Samsung t499y root done

----------


## mohamed73

china x2-02   unlock user code by read flash

----------


## mohamed73

MTk 6252 format done

----------


## mohamed73

Q mobile A50  factory file write done

----------


## mohamed73

ZTE R221   network lock read done

----------


## mohamed73

MTK 6260 imei repair on meta mode

----------


## mohamed73

Backup SPD6280

----------


## mohamed73

root ok 4.2.2

----------


## mohamed73

QMobile A34 Read Flash .BIN with usb cable only

----------


## mohamed73

*Tesviden T101 Fastboot mode wipe exit normal*

----------


## mohamed73

SamSung Galaxy Note 3

----------


## mohamed73

Bug Format Sc6531

----------


## mohamed73

*Reading password Spreadtrum 6530 (..::Volcano 2.7.1::..)*   
  Code:
  Internal version: SPRD3
  Boot downloaded.
  Start boot please wait a moment....
  Spreadtrum Boot Block version 1.2
  CPU TYPE:SC6530 [65300000]
  FLASH ID: 00C2002500380000
  Flash Type: SF_MX25U12835FZNI_10G      
  Size:0x1000000(16MB)
  Reading completed.
  Screen Lock input order:
    ¢ظ ¢ع ¢غ
    ¢ـ ¢ف ¢ق
    ¢ك ¢à ¢ل
  [screen lock]:4412
  [screen lock]:4422 
  Software has two ways to find password, it may have different results to click button again.
  Looking for passwords,please wait...
  [Phone Lock]  1234
  [Phone Lock]  23082013
>>Looking for passwords complete.

----------


## kojyy

ايه الجمال ده بوعلى الاروع من التحديث هو الشرح مجهود مشكور

----------

